# It's Tudes Day



## travelingheathen (Jul 28, 2018)

Let's all wish Tude a happy anniversary. (7-28-2011 to 7-28-2018) She does a lot for this community. Always willing to lend a helping hand to travelers and giving great advice to those in need. For all you do, here's to you Tude. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 29, 2018)

@Tude!!! We fucking love you! ❤❤


----------



## Tude (Jul 29, 2018)

wow guys - I'm amazed - thank you! I have spent a lot of time here hehe. 

And if you are in the slabs for the party in november - I'll be there. WOOT. Looking forward to it - went a couple years ago and loved it.


----------



## Odin (Jul 29, 2018)

Our Great Empress... Wielder of the Crystal Spam Mop...
Leader of the Kitty Parade... Supreme Marshall General of her Undying Gnome Armies!


Yes Great Majesties Reign ZShall Continue into Eternity!

TUDE! TUDE! TUDE!

Hooooray! hOOOOrAY hOOORAY!

hUZZZAH! HUUUZAH! hUUUUZHA!

::eyepatch::::eyepatch::::eyepatch::::drinkingbuddy::::cat::::cat::::cat::::drinkingbuddy::::stinkyfeet::::stinkyfeet::::stinkyfeet::::drinkingbuddy:::ldman:::ldman:::ldman::::drinkingbuddy::::drinkingbuddy::::cyclops::::cyclops::::cyclops::::drinkingbuddy::::drinkingbuddy::::::::::drinkingbuddy::::woot::::woot::::woot::


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 29, 2018)

Tude said:


> wow guys - I'm amazed - thank you! I have spent a lot of time here hehe.
> 
> And if you are in the slabs for the party in november - I'll be there. WOOT. Looking forward to it - went a couple years ago and loved it.



Fuck yeah, I'll finally get to meet you! ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Shaka (Jul 30, 2018)

Man. The one time I'm really active on the site and everybody is having birthdays and i havent met any of youz yet. Tsk tsk Shaka. But anywho Ms. Tude Happy belated birthday and see ya(and everyone else) at the slabs


----------

